# Questions on publishing my story



## Solomon Tan (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello, everyone..

I am really new in writing, and still learning.. Somehow I feel that I want to one day publish my book. Of course, that must be the dream of many writers here. 

Now, I need practice.. and more practices.. and more importantly, comments and critics to help me improve my style of writing and presenting my story. 

So, my question is.. if I write the story(maybe not the whole thing) here in the forum of mythic scribes, or in some blogs or website... then can I still publish my book?

How does the ebook industry works right now? Is it the same as publishing as a book?

Please advice..


----------



## FictionQuest (Nov 17, 2011)

You can certainly post some of your work here in the forum and then publish later. That is what many writers do. It allows them to get feedback and help them to improve. The ebook industry is new and the format is allowing authors to work in new ways, in addition to the traditional publishing model. It is an exciting time for writers.


----------



## Kelise (Nov 17, 2011)

Just don't make ALL of it available, or a large chunk of it. Publishers are less willing to publish you if the public can basically read the whole thing already for free.

So first drafts are fine, because the finished thing will be utterly different... but as you get closer to having a finished version, be very careful with how much you publish for all eyes to see. Publishing it under password protection sites such as livejournal or wordpress, where you can choose who gets to see what, or sending it via email to a select reading group and getting feedback that way, is the way to do it at that stage.


----------



## Solomon Tan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for the replies, and good advices. 

Starconstant: I will surely use your suggestion. So, summary: I can post a few chapters and characters on public forums like this, and allow people to read and comments... but when it comes the time for publishing, I can then send the whole book for publishing. 

If I finish the book, and determined that there won't be changes to the story line, then i can actually get someone to edit for me? Someone who have a good command of english or experiences in editorial work? 

FictionQuest: Thanks, I do realized that you have your own work related to finding authors and new stories, am I right?


----------



## FictionQuest (Nov 18, 2011)

Solomon Tan said:


> FictionQuest: Thanks, I do realized that you have your own work related to finding authors and new stories, am I right?



Yes, that's right. When you have a full first draft, I'd be happy to take a look at it.

Good luck

Andrew


----------



## Solomon Tan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok, I'll get my draft out ASAP. But it's a pretty big story.. Might take a while.


----------



## FictionQuest (Nov 18, 2011)

That's fine. If you want to put a couple of chapters in the Showcase here in the meantime then that will probably provide you some good feedback to make sure you are on the right track.


----------

